

Show HN: The best jobs on the web in one email - ryanSrich
http://devjobs.io

======
biggerfisch
Your example email seems to include a near total lack of the details you claim
to filter for. I think including more details (location and salary/benefits at
least!) would really make you look more appealing. As it currently stands, the
list of postings has very little to engage me by itself.

~~~
ryanSrich
Thanks for the feedback!

I could definitely pull the information right into the email.

My only concern with that is having the letter be too long. As it stands right
now I include 20-30 postings per mailer.

I could break it up into multiple mailers as well. So something like 10 posts
per mailer with a layout like such:

[Company] [Job Title] [1-2 Sentence Description] [Location] [Salary] (I could
possibly pull in a salary from Glassdoor if this isn't provided)

Would that be more attractive?

